# bluez is blocking

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

immer wenn ich versuche gnome-bluetooth zu installieren kommt diese Meldung:

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

Ich dachte die Meldung verschwindet irgendwann aus dem Portage, aber es ist noch nix passiert.

Wie kann ich die Meldung am besten umgehen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## firefly

schaut so aus als ob bluez-4.x nicht mit bluez-libs-3.x kompatibel ist. Aber beide versionen sollen installiert werden.

Was passiert, wenn du bluez-4.x und die bluez-libs-3.x deinstallierst und des dann nochmal probierst gnome-bluetooth zu installieren?

----------

## Josef.95

Die Forumsuche (mit deinem Titel) spuckt ua auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822904-highlight-bluez+blocking.html

aus, denke das trifft doch genau dein Problem, oder?  :Wink: 

----------

